# rod and reel selection



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

Moving to Tampa for school soon and need suggestions for which rod and reel I should buy for Piers/Bridges because I won't have access to a boat and I know there are several good Piers and Bridges there. Thanks for the help.


----------



## BamaMike (Apr 30, 2015)

The shakespeare Tiger combo is not bad for 20 clams and it'll hold 150 yards of 20#braid. That's my two cents from the budget department.
Spend what you save on decent line and a gaffhook/pier net.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

You should shoot a PM to oceanmaster and pompanojoe because they most likely can give you the best deal and most bang for your buck on a combo suited for the kind of fishing you'll be doing.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

A 2500-3500 series reel with 8-15lb braid for the flats and smaller piers, 1 penn 3-4.0 peen reel with a longer rod for the skyway pier and a 6500+ spinner for the bigger fish on the aforementioned pier would be the way I go. I lived on the Anclote river for a year or so and fished the flats, Anclote island and Anclote power plant regularly. I mostly fished from my now wife's dads boat but most of the time and he went to the skyway and did as good or better. It's a whole different world of fishing down there good luck.


----------



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks for the help!


----------

